# Musician Collective (team rocket



## Lyxen (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey ifall dont know i have a bandcamp <btw moonwolf2002 drew that amazing album cover. 
wellz The name TEAM Rocket
sounds like more than one person
but right now it's only me. Lyxen /kommander kaleb <wtf!>
so I wanted to know if anyone wants to join ?

Like you can still have your own, ferson.
 release music under the collective name Team.ROcket
using the same webs and all to sound on.

about me
well right now doing acoustic live sets and stirring up fuzz like mad!!
i picture this collective all cross country 
when yor out doing stuf where a R on your shirt. just like ink jet transfer whatevr. but itll be so spread out like this net would entice everyone cause the know who team rocket is... kinda get it/.. if you are able to do live sets. our cds will be from a bunch of artists rather than one.


 well be like its real guyss lul


all music excepted electro and trad. just keep on the down low. 
umm what else... yes quaility music onli

rocket.kaleb

out


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 19, 2010)

uhm... k

I play bass x3


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 19, 2010)

n33t. im thinking it would be like a record label the more i contemplate..


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 20, 2010)

What do you mean by trad.?


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 20, 2010)

randomonlooker said:


> What do you mean by trad.?



traditional. Like real instruments on a recording, compared to MIDI electronic instruments on a program


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 20, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> traditional. Like real instruments on a recording, compared to MIDI electronic instruments on a program


Ah, I thought 'e meant classical music. I have a hardware synthesizer (with a modular matrix)  which I can use to help out (a Virus TI)


----------

